# IlPetaloCremisi arriva a 1.000!!!



## irene.acler

*Complimenti IPC!!!!*

Hai raggiunto un bel traguardo con i tuoi interventi sempre gentili e interessanti!!

Continua così!!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

*Petalo, cara, *​ 
*Grazie del tuo aiuto. Spero di trovarti sul foro piú spesso (è da un tempo che non ti vedo tanto ).*​ 
*Un bacione da questa sponda del Mediterraneo dovunque tu sia nella bella Italia *​ 
*La Traductora del Poble Sec *​


----------



## TrentinaNE

*Complimentoni*, ICP!  Continua così.  

Elisabetta


----------



## Siberia

Congrats IPC
Siberia


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Grazie!!! Siete dei tesori!! E' vero, sono stata un po latitante in questo ultimo periodo ma prometto di rifarmi! Mi siete mancati tutti! Grazie grazie grazie ancora!


----------



## Cristina.

Auguri!!!
Ahò, come stai, ni?  Ciao e bentornata.
Ci sei mancata molto!! Dove sei stata, ni?
Non ti si vede da un bel po'....  
COMPLIMENTONI , NI!!!!!


----------



## Necsus

*CONGRATSIPC !*​


----------



## MAVERIK

*Congratulations *


----------



## Saoul

Brava ilPetaloCremisi.

Ne vogliamo ancora tanti!


----------



## Cecilio

*ENHORABUENA, PETALOCREMISI!!!!*

¡Encantado de compartir los foros de WR contigo!


----------



## chics

*¡¡¡Felicidades, Petalo!!!*


----------



## heidita

Molti auguri pure della tedesca del foro italiano-spagnolo.

VA, es lo único que me sale. 

Una _birra_ grande per te!

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Rayines

¡felicitaciones, Petalillo!


----------



## sabrinita85

In ritardo, come sempre, ma davvero complimenti! 



chau!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Complimenti e grazie per la collaborazione!!*


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Felidades...!!!

Vamos por los otros mil...

Saluodos cariñosos
Rosangelus 

(Me encanta tu Nick)


----------



## krolaina

Felicidades! Permíteme seguir aprendiendo contigo. 

Un abrazo.


----------

